# Yard Works, Tecumseh engine



## vette68 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Yard Works, Tecumseh engine smoking*

Any help would be great!!
I have a yardworks Tecumseh lawn mower that started smoking while cutting the lawn. Just before this all happened, the revs of the engine went down then up a few times before I shut it down. White smoke out of the exhaust. At the same time it was blowing alot of oil out into the carb filter spunge. I'm not sure the source of the oil at the spunge though, as it was at dusk when all this happened. 
Here are the specs.

LEV100-345022E 
Displacement: 163

I have enough knowledge to rip down the engine, and rebuild but not on the source of trouble shooting this.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check your oil level and make sure it's not overfull. If you were mowing on a hill or a slope this could also have caused this to happen. Any leak into the crankcase can also cause this, such as a loose or broken dipstick assembly, or blown sump gasket, leaking top or bottom oil seal.


----------



## vette68 (Aug 26, 2007)

I guess thats just the preasure of the oil as the piston is at its lowest point. I did add oil before this all happened, I'm sure it wasn't over filled..... unless when I re installed the dipstick, it wasn't all the way down before I pulled it out to recheck it once filled.
Could there be and other reason? It does make sense though why the oil was squirting out....from the preasure.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

bad breather? thats a possibility also


----------

